# Cats eat Snakes?



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

We have a 4 month old kitten, she has been catching mice (good girl) a baby bird (um not so good, but it is nature), a frog or two.

Today was a Beautiful day here, in the 70's, I was sitting outside talking to DFIL. Stripe,the kitten ran past towards the door of the house with something in her mouth.I told DFIL oh she must have another mouse. her 2nd today. She sat on the steps playing around with it. I wasn't paying a lot of attention to her.
A minute or so later ( Thank Goodness I had the door shut!!!!) we saw she had a SNAKE!!! EEEEK!!! it was about a foot long, as thick as a pencil and white.
This is the first kitten/cat DH and I have had in years. First indoor cat for me ever. We found her in town starving and had to bring her home. She gets along well with our dogs and we really like her.
DH and I neither one have ever known a cat to catch snakes. I told him I would ask here.Is it common or do we just have a Crazy Kitty?:gaptooth:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Over the years we have had several kitties catch snakes. Don't remember them ever eating them but definitely playing them to death.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Yup. One of my old cats took down several coral snakes. (she passed from natural causes years later). My cats all like snakes.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, it even seems to me to be more instinctual for them then other small things.

I've got one fellow who specializes in catching them alive. He will circle and swipe until it coils, then rapidly beat it's head against the ground till it's apparently punch drunk. Then he picks up the snake by the middle and brings it to me.
Looks like the world's biggest handlebar mustache.

I just wish I knew why he thinks I want live snakes


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh lol...that would scare the heck outa me! Also this thread is useless without pics! I want to see the kitten =) Thanks for rescuing her...I keep looking everytime I am out in case a little kitty or puppy is needing help. No luck so far..which is great for them. Not so much for me


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Whew!! glad we don't have the only crazy snake catching kitty LOL.

I didn't get pictures of her with the snake  I was too shocked lol.

I will try to get a picture or 2 of her up here. W/O a snake in her mouth lol


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow impressive kitties abound 
I found 3/4 of a small garter snake in my basement one morning (where the cats sleep). It's head, and part of the body had been eaten.... and the cats looked impressed with themselves.
I have heard of cats catching and killing snakes, but that was the first time I had seen one even partially eaten.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

When I was a kid, we had a cat that used to slurp snakes up like spaghetti.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

One of my all time favorites:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngjIZSmyYPI[/ame]


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

That is _just_ the way my Onyx does it, except he always finishes with a quick flurry of blows to the head _WhapWhapWhap_ drumming it's head against the ground.

He doesn't kill them, and if they're harmless, I take them out and let them go. When we lived in Fl, there were a couple of snakes he caught over and over, they'd have little scratches on their middles where he picked them up. The scratches would stay for a shed or 2.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lots of cats kill and eat snakes. I've seen several of ours do it many times over the years of my life. I remember being about 6 when one of our cats, Tippy, killed a snake and brought it up to the door. She left it as a present. Icky.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, I've had cats that killed and ate snakes too. They also liked to kill snakes and leave them on the doorstep for me. My daughter (12 at the time) found it quite unpleasant to step outside barefoot onto a dead snake. I'm pretty sure she wore sneakers the rest of the summer.


----------



## ellen odonnell (Mar 5, 2021)

jokey said:


> We have a 4 month old kitten, she has been catching mice (good girl) a baby bird (um not so good, but it is nature), a frog or two.
> 
> Today was a Beautiful day here, in the 70's, I was sitting outside talking to DFIL. Stripe,the kitten ran past towards the door of the house with something in her mouth.I told DFIL oh she must have another mouse. her 2nd today. She sat on the steps playing around with it. I wasn't paying a lot of attention to her.
> A minute or so later ( Thank Goodness I had the door shut!!!!) we saw she had a SNAKE!!! EEEEK!!! it was about a foot long, as thick as a pencil and white.
> ...





jokey said:


> We have a 4 month old kitten, she has been catching mice (good girl) a baby bird (um not so good, but it is nature), a frog or two.
> 
> Today was a Beautiful day here, in the 70's, I was sitting outside talking to DFIL. Stripe,the kitten ran past towards the door of the house with something in her mouth.I told DFIL oh she must have another mouse. her 2nd today. She sat on the steps playing around with it. I wasn't paying a lot of attention to her.
> A minute or so later ( Thank Goodness I had the door shut!!!!) we saw she had a SNAKE!!! EEEEK!!! it was about a foot long, as thick as a pencil and white.
> ...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TEN YEAR OLD THREAD*


----------

